# check plz



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

*8.00*

*1.5 scoop whey half cup oats*

*10.00*

*150g spaghetti 100g mince *

*12.00*

*150g spaghetti 100g mince*

*2.00*

*150g spaghetti 100g mince*

*4.00*

*150g spaghetti 100g mince*

*6.10*

*1.5 scoop Shake handful of nuts*

*Workout*



*7.30*

*1.5 scoop Shake*

*9.30*

*2 toast 3 eggs only 1 yolk*

*11.30*

*2 Scoop Shake with milk*



Fat - 26.8%

Pro - 39.8%

Carb - 33.4%



*Cals 2800*

*Carbs 230*

*Pro 270*

*Fat 80*

hows this looking? i weigh 175lbs.prob bout 13-15% ?BF critism welcome

train

mon day off

tue tris and chest

wed legs and abs

thursday bis back

friday day off

saturday 20mins sprints and arms

sunday abs and shoulders

trying to gain size but get bit leaner got bored of CKD

i change the meals around but try to keep same intake so was just an example of what i havin today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you eating all that spaghetti and mince at the mo ?

think you need to change the meals up to much of 1 thing


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

No need for so many meals. Split them up it into whatever is convenient for you, because your current schedule looks ridiculous.

Cals and macro's don't look far off, anything from 16-18 cals per lb bodyweight is around the right target for adding quality weight. And you can't add size and get leaner at the same time.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

If you can try and break up your 3 days on a row training.

Half cup of oats - how much grams of oats is that.

Like Uhan said introduce other foods for variety (you will get bored).

Eat all your yolks as well.

Also have your post workout shake and have some real food 45-60 minutes later.


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

The spagetti that is cooked weight?


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

forgot add 4 apples spaced throughout day. i just havin that today cause made aload last night and boxed it up ready to eat just easier to do it that way. do change the food alot. steak and potatoes. rice and tuna. scrambelled egg on toast/bagels. tuna/chicken sandwichs. chicken wraps etc just an example one with roughly same amount of protein carbs fats cals. the spagetti is cooked yes, rinced it off after with boilin water to get some of the starch off. about 40grams oats. got the post workoutshake in there but what should be in this? i got phd pharma whey but do i need some liquid carbs as well maybe a fresh orange juice?

i eat every 2 hours cause i thought that was how u speed your matabalism up?

if i eat the yolks aswell wont that increas me fats to high? was trying to aim around 40% protein 40% carbs and 20%fats.

with the added apples in this is me rough macros for today.

Fat 25%

protein 35%

carbs 40%

Calories

3,100kcal

Carbs 330

Protein 276

Fats 83


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

i don't think your food is the main issue here. your split is shocking. why arms twice? why do arms before shoulders when you need tri's to assist with pressing and bi's to assist with upright pulling movements? are you really doing tri before chest and bi before back?

if you really want to achieve the holy grail of build muscle/lose fat it's going to take a better though out training plan than this. what exercises/sets/reps you doing?


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

i wanted to do arms twice but obv cant fit it in forgot about shoulders need tris next day. do back b4 bis and chest b4 tris but they are still gettin used when i do it.

back and bis

lat pull down

wide grip seated row

close pull down

lat push down.

then go on to

close grip seated row

bicep curls.

Legs CANT DO DEADLIFT AS HAVE BAD BACK

leg curls

leg press

seated calf raises

standing calf raises

chest and tris

dumbell press elevated and flat

bench

Pull overs machine

fly machine and reverse fly

then will do

lat push down

kickbacks

overhead tricep with dumbell

Shoulders

Front extensions

Side Extensions

Shoulder press

Fly and reverse fly

Shrugs

Abs

Crunchs

Leg raises

Ab press

sideward raises

Sets i will start off on about 60% intensity doing 8 reps work my way up 5-kg at a time till i can do no more than 3. once i cant do more than this i go down 5kg a time imediatley after each other till i get down to about 40% usual strength. every muscle i found if i do this is burning.

Shall i do

Monday Day off

Tuesday Chest and Tris

Wednesday Legs and Abs

Thursday Day Off

Friday Back and Bis

Saturday Day off (maybe fasted cardio)

Sunday Shoulder and Abs


----------

